# What are your Seveep Tep?



## ps8 (Jun 23, 2005)

What is a word that means the opposite of pet peeves???  I couldn't think of one, hence the stupid backward spelling.
 
But the "What peeves you?" post really got me thinking - in a very negative way.  So, I decided it was time to positive things up a bit.  Here's are some things that always make me happy.  What are yours?
 
1.  hearing my husband tell me he loves me.
2.  hearing the pitter-patter of baby feet in my house
3.  seeing my sons play with their baby sister
4.  hearing the laughter of all of my kids
5.  the quirky way ds2's mind works
6.  the "I'm so proud of myself" expression on ds1's face
7.  being in my hubby's arms
8.  having dd1 tell me she loves me
9.  having any of my kids tell me they love me
10. singing with daddy
11. in-laws that think of their step-grandkids as simply their grandkids.
12. having time to take a leisurely shower
13. seeing my best friend
14. beautiful sunsets
15. harvest moons
16. good old hymns


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2005)

my son even when i want to kill him 

moon and stars

my mom

my sister (wanna kill her sometimes too)

driving around with no particular place to go
hence i drive through the park alot

camping

having a day off of work

wildlife

music

friends

there's more but i'm too tired to think
of them all right now


----------



## pdswife (Jun 23, 2005)

babies, human and animal
sunshine on my shoulders or any John Denver song
My husbands touch
being hugged
being loved and loving back
my son's laughter
my cat's purr
warm chocolate pudding
cold vanilla ice cream
Being very very hot and taking a cold drink of something and feeling the coolness ride down to my tummy
a job well done
smiles
a trip to the zoo
vacation
daisy, tulips, roses or any pretty flower
cat tails growing in the pond
catching fish and having hubby cook them for me
back and feet rubs
holding hands
sleeping in
a good wind/rain/thunder storm
clean sheets
puppy dogs
email from special friends
date nights with hubby
sushi
and waking up knowing that I have DC to come to.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 23, 2005)

No.... you didnt over  withdrawl.

Yes... it IS on sale.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 23, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> No.... you didnt over  withdrawl.
> 
> Yes... it IS on sale.



Good ones Sushi.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2005)

just knowing my DH is home
my four children
my 5 and 1/2 grandchildren and the special bond I have with my oldest grandson.
The feel of their little arms around my neck and their soft baby kisses and how sweet they smell
remembering my dad each time I see a humming bird
the  way the air smells after a cleansing rain
my mother and my sister
the look of wonder on a small face
all our animal friends
beautiful trees and flowers
the warm suggly feeling of being able to stay n bed on a rainy day.
a lovely meal with all my family 
being able to give to others without expecting anything back
all GOD'S children
comeing here to visit and share with all of you 
kadesma


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2005)

when it's three in the morning and soooo peaceful.
my family and friends and my jake.
babies.
good books.
my cats and my hamster.
candles and incense with a nice aroma.
hugging my Mom and crying and having her make it all better.
God and praying.
pink.
iron chef, the golden girls, and designing women.
you guys.
cooking.
good restaurants.
good music.
Baby Magic.
my doctors.
winter time and snow.
comforting memories.
people in general.
my down comforter.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 24, 2005)

Waking up in the morning to another day!
Dh
My boys
My 4 legged babies
Getting together with all of my family
Dreams about my mom
Snuggling under the covers in the winter and knowing it's my day off )
Hearing a song I listened to waaaay back when
Finding, forgotten money
Paying off a debt
Buying something 
Helping when I can


----------



## mudbug (Jun 24, 2005)

Seeing "its", "it's", "your", and "you're" used correctly.


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2005)

Having husband home, safe and sound
Enjoying my old deaf dog in her last days, and being amused by watching her daugher take care of her
My old house, in spite of swearing at her foibles
Living in small-town America .... after a lifetime on the road, I think I'm home now (but never say never or always)
Having a network of freinds and family that spans half the globe
The wonderful people of the Midwest
Presiding over my stove, with freinds nearby
Hubby presiding over the dining room table, with a group of multi-generational friends sitting around, having intellectual discussions
Tuesday and Friday afternoons, reading to friends and sipping ice cold chardonnay
Friday at 5, at "a place where everyone knows your name, and they're always glad you came"
Having total strangers approach me at the grocery store and tell me they love my columns (hey, big fish, small pond ... after a life time of miniscule fish, enormous pond, it's nice)
And, right now, hearing the church bells tell me it is 8 a.m.  They'll tell me it is noon, and again 6 p.m.  They'll tell me when someone dies, and when someone marries.  

There are advantages to being middle aged, and body aside (mine's working very well, thank you, but it sure as hades isn't 30) some of these things only come with time.


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh, Mudbug.  Have you read "Eats Shoots and Leaves"?   You must!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 24, 2005)

man your husband has it easy 'bug, lol.
it's easy to see...


----------



## ps8 (Jun 24, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Seeing "its", "it's", "your", and "you're" used correctly.


 
Dead on!  Add to that:  their, they're & there


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> Oh, Mudbug.  Have you read "Eats Shoots and Leaves"?   You must!!!


We have been talking a lot about that book in my home lately. It is so funny that you just brought that up


----------



## Dove (Jun 24, 2005)

*You all are right on when it comes to the good things in life..I just have to add one more thing. Still having my DH with me after loving him for most of my life. 50 1/2 years of marriage and knowing that I (we) did at the young age of 16 and he was 19. Thanks to Uncle Sam it took us 5 years before we did get married. *
*Marge~Dove 71 and DH 74*

*I love the positive things in life..thank you for starting this thread.*


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 24, 2005)

Hearing 3 simple words from my loved ones, "I Love You"!

all my loved ones and each moment I get to spend with them

Childrens laughter and/or the smile on a childs face.....that always brings a smile to my face.

Knowing my prayers are heard and that my many thanks for the day are accounted for. 

That special nook made especially for me thats between my hubbies chest and armpit where my head nestles in perfectly

A clear sky full of stars on a cool night....in the wee hours of the night when the streets are quiet...now thats peaceful.

that first snowfall when its not been disturbed

The smell of freshly laundered bedclothes

Dreaming about loved ones that have passed.....especially when we can share a hug and kiss and I remember it when i awake


My cats purr when I'm trying to go to sleep......hubby hates it and boots her off the bed.....I call him "the cat hater"....really he loves her but he's a light sleeper.  I think its like a laullaby.

Watching an elderly couple dance..........their smiles bring tears to my eyes everytime


----------



## The Z (Jun 24, 2005)

[me after reading this thread ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]

Actually, I love the feeling I get when I'm holding my GF in my arms watching her sleep - - and her reaction when I surprise her with flowers for no reason.

... and Whale Burgers with Panda Bear fries


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 24, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> *You all are right on when it comes to the good things in life..I just have to add one more thing. Still having my DH with me after loving him for most of my life. 50 1/2 years of marriage and knowing that I (we) did at the young age of 16 and he was 19. Thanks to Uncle Sam it took us 5 years before we did get married. *
> *Marge~Dove 71 and DH 74*
> 
> *I love the positive things in life..thank you for starting this thread.*


 





Marge, you give me so much inspiration, I think that I told you before that I was 16 and my husband was 21 when we got married. I was 14 and he 19 when we started dating.
Noone believed that we would last, now 20 years later, of course, his mother said, I always knew you would 

I pray everyday for the time that you have had with your hubby to have with mine!! God bless you both!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 24, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> [me after reading this thread --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Z, YOU ARE NOT RIGHT!! 

You are probably one of those closet romantics, aren't you!!!
All macho in the open and just a big mushy sweety to the g/f!!


----------



## Dove (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *The Z*
_[me after reading this thread ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
_


Shame on you Z...This is a beautiful thread. 

Off  to the woodshed with you...


----------



## roxygirl (Jun 25, 2005)

Shopping
Sales at Banana Republic, A/X, bebe, Louis Vuitton, or anywhere else that I love to shop at
Nice Weather
Beautiful Sunsets
Watching Fish swim
Puppies
Shopping
Long drives
Walks along the beach or in a forrest
Getting flowers
Seeing an old friend
Shopping
Friendly customer service people (like at a bank or supermarket)
No traffic
Feeling loved
And....did I mention shopping?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2005)

my son. learning to talk, feed himself, bringing you a diaper (hint hint), watching your every move with big round blue eyes, laughing and playing, falling asleep on my chest...

he's about the only thing making me happy lately, but it's more than enough...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 25, 2005)

Bucky why do you need a diaper?


----------



## college_cook (Jun 26, 2005)

Shopping
Cooking
Playing with my kitty
Seeing my old school buddies
Finding money in my pocket
My girlfriend
Sunsets
Good piano music
Hot showers on cold nights
Sleeping late
Staying up late


----------



## pdswife (Jun 26, 2005)

B





			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> my son. learning to talk, feed himself, bringing you a diaper (hint hint), watching your every move with big round blue eyes, laughing and playing, falling asleep on my chest...
> 
> he's about the only thing making me happy lately, but it's more than enough...




Bucky.. it sounds like you need a hug. ....
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> my son. learning to talk, feed himself, bringing you a diaper (hint hint), watching your every move with big round blue eyes, laughing and playing, falling asleep on my chest...
> 
> he's about the only thing making me happy lately, but it's more than enough...


They make up for just about every hurt and dissapointment in life don't they Bucky?  Hug him extra tight...He will love it and so will you. Give you both one from me and my grandsons
{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}
kadesma


----------



## Zereh (Jun 26, 2005)

I had no idea what a _seveep Tep_ was so I glided right over this post ~ but I'm easily pleased! I love lots of things:

The little frog and salamander who hang out on my neighbor's patio fence every night.

Catching a stranger's eye and sharing a smile.

Two-year olds in the store driving their mothers crazy (brings back such great memories! how can anything so little be so determined!)

My nut-case family, whom I adore.

My son who is just as important and as much a delight to me as an adult as he was when I just brought him home.

Music, books and movies.

Rain and lightening, warm sunshine seeping into my skin, a clear night with a bright moon, stars to wish upon.

Friends who are there no matter what and that beautiful string that connects us to one another no matter how far apart we may pyhsically be.

Kisses on my neck, breath on my skin.

People who challange me to think, or better yet, who challange me into rethinking something I thought I had figured out.

And y'all!


Z


----------



## Dove (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL !! Sushi
Dove


----------



## corazon (Jun 26, 2005)

This is what makes me happy!
-My son, Aidan (who I could create a whole separate list for, he does so many things I love) I love hearing him laugh, when he learns something new, playing with him, when he growls like a lion, when I get kisses or hugs for him for free and I don't have to ask for them, there are so many things.
-When my husband tells me he loves me 
-the smell after it rains
-NM sunsets
-chocolate
-green chile
-Dancing

Many more things but these are some of my faves.
-Brooke


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

AWWW, he is so sweet, Brooke.
Mine were too, but, they grew up!!


----------



## middie (Jun 26, 2005)

whao texas... you have that problem too ??????? lol


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> AWWW, he is so sweet, Brooke.
> Mine were too, but, they grew up!!


Same here texas, now we are going through the grandkids and that's as great
kadesma


----------



## luvs (Jun 28, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> my son. learning to talk, feed himself, bringing you a diaper (hint hint), watching your every move with big round blue eyes, laughing and playing, falling asleep on my chest...
> 
> he's about the only thing making me happy lately, but it's more than enough...


 
awwwwwwww..... i love babies. your kiddo sounds like such a little cutie, bucky. he turned one recently, right? 
i'm going down to north carolina to meet my new little cousin pretty soon, here, and i can't wait. 
can't wait till i have some babies, myself.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Bucky why do you need a diaper?


 
lol sush, not much of a drinker, are ya?

didn't you know that "depends" diapers have a new slogan?
"depends", not just for people with bladder control problems.

honey, bring me a beer? umm, wait a sec, ahhhhhhh, ok, i'll take one now...

****************************************
and thank you pdswife, kadesma, and luvs. yous guys are the best... 


corazon, your boy is really cute. i love the picture where he's jumping from a table!!!! (you've got some forearms!!)


----------



## pdswife (Jun 28, 2005)

We love you too bucky!!


----------



## corazon (Jun 28, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> corazon, your boy is really cute. i love the picture where he's jumping from a table!!!! (you've got some forearms!!)


 
Those actually aren't my forearms, it would be pretty impressive if they were!  This is a game he plays religiously with my husband, and he is always searching for the next biggest thing he can jump off of.

How old is your little one?  Aidan will be two in about a month and we have another one on the way that is due in Dec.  I'm very excited, I already miss doing the things with Aidan that he has grown out of, but on the other hand he is just more and more fun every day.  I'm sure you feel the same way.
-Brooke


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2005)

lol, i figured they were hubby's forearms, or i would tell your boy to behave and listen to his mama or else!!!!

my boy is 15 months next week. i can't wait to teach him so many things.  

congrats on your upcoming arrival. i've been on the full court press with dw to have another. i think i'm starting to wear her down... (it didn't look all that hard. lol. my part was pretty easy, anyway...)


----------



## pdswife (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey bucky...
we need new photos!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2005)

soon pdswife. thanks for asking. i gotta upload them from the camera to my work 'puter. there's never any time to futz with electronic gizmos at home. by the time my son goes to bed, and we finally get to eat dinner, and i have to spend some time with the birds, there's not much time left for hobbies and unimportant stuff...


----------



## pdswife (Jun 28, 2005)

I understand!  We'll be waiting.  I bet he's getting cuter every single day!!


----------



## corazon (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd love to see photos too!
-Brooke


----------

